# membership



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi all just wanted to no i was wanting to make myself a member and was wondeing do you get the badge for your car in the pack or is that something you have to buy seperate  
thanks imola


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ImolaTT said:


> hi all just wanted to no i was wanting to make myself a member and was wondeing do you get the badge for your car in the pack or is that something you have to buy seperate
> thanks imola


It varies to be honest at the minute we are giving away the Gel badge and two winow stickers, but only as long as the Gel badges last.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> > hi all just wanted to no i was wanting to make myself a member and was wondeing do you get the badge for your car in the pack or is that something you have to buy seperate
> ...


oh ok but would i still be able to buy one from the site :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ImolaTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ImolaTT said:
> ...


Yes sure


----------



## jarecki (May 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> > hi all just wanted to no i was wanting to make myself a member and was wondeing do you get the badge for your car in the pack or is that something you have to buy seperate
> ...


well i joined at rother valley and had to pay £5 for my gel badge


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Hi Guys

I joined the TTOC three weeks before the Event 09.

Well guys im still waiting for something! I got my ticket for the event but thats all.

No badge nothing! Is that what i get for joining, Thanks

Hope someone can help.

Spencerkoa


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

spencerkoa said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I joined the TTOC three weeks before the Event 09.
> 
> ...


Hi Spencer.

I've just had a look at your account and initially only found your order for your EvenTT09 ticket. After a bit of searching I've now found your membership order which was somehow not attached to your account. I've ammended that now and I'll get Andrew to make up your membership pack asap.

I've no idea what was wrong with the order, some sort of glitch with our shop software, so I can only apologise for the delay.

I you have any other questions about your order can I please ask that you use the "contact us" form on the TTOC Shop, or otherwise email one of the club's committee members. Details of those addresses are found on the TTOC site under contacts and then committee.

We are here to help, you just need to ask


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Hi Nem

Thanks for replying to my post.

Im not upset, so dont worry and i was not trying to complain. I was just wondering what had happened to my membership.

Thanks again.

Looking forward to recieving membership pack.


----------

